#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Talking dictionaries

## oldracer

Is there a talking dictionary from English to Thai that anyone would especially recommend based on your personal experience?  There are a lot of models available in Bangkok.  It is of no surprise that they are especially suited for Thai to English, rather than flowing in the opposite direction.  The very few reviews I found have mentioned a sparse English to Thai talking dictionary. 
 A paper dictionary in the pocket is not of much use to me as I do my walk-abouts and shopping trips. Each dictionary uses its own transliteration, and I am getting really tired trying to guess how in the hell I am supposed to pronounce words and their tones based on a one-off transliteration.  I took Thai lessons on and off for several years, but I profess to be old, lazy, and a crappy student.  Right now, as I shop, I look for such vital words as mint leaves to go into my mjitos and thermometer to stick in the frig I am using to keep my wine alive.  Let us call this contextual Thai or nouns for times of need.   Your assistance is greatly appreciated.

----------


## kingwilly

I use one of these.

----------


## Norton

> Is there a talking dictionary from English to Thai that anyone would especially recommend based on your personal experience?


Haven't used it myself but an English friend is happy with his.  Not pocket size though. About 6 x 4 inches.

ECTACO - Electronic Dictionary, Handheld Electronic Dictionaries, Electronic Translator, Translation Software, Ebook Reader.

----------


## Clogiron

You beat me too it Sir W, I was going to say that I married one   ...  plus she is a talking GPS with a limited range of within the Outer Ringroad.

----------


## Clogiron

> Haven't used it myself but an English friend is happy with his.  Not pocket size though. About 6 x 4 inches.


It will fit into a Scotsmans pockets

----------


## kingwilly

> plus she is a talking GPS with a limited range of within the Outer Ringroad.



Yeah, tell me about it. She got mad when I bought a road map, cos she cannae read nor understand it. But she knows the city inside out.

----------


## jandajoy

> I use one of these.


Ladyboy ?

----------


## oldracer

Oh, man, you're breaking my balls here.  I'm married, and she's an American attorney.  The long-haired dictionary just won't fly.  

I'm looking for specific recommendations from those who have electronic versions of the talking dictionary.

----------


## Norton

> It will fit into a Scotsmans pockets


If he can bring himself to pull $400 out of it. :Smile:

----------


## oldracer

Thanks, Norton.  I took a look at the ECTACO website, and they have a lot of models.  Any idea on which one to suggest?

----------


## Norton

> Any idea on which one to suggest?


Friend has ECTACO Partner ETh800.

Click on the link I gave above.  Will take you to the spec page.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> I use one of these.
> 
> 
> Ladyboy ?



Dont knock it until you've tried it.

----------


## Aguda

I haven't tried this yet, but plan to in the near future. It is a downloadable 3 way Thai - English  English to Thai talking dictionary. You can put it on a laptop,  Palm or iphone unit. Price is reasoanable and it offers lifetime free upgrades.

http://word-in-the-hand.com/

here is a review :

http://retire2thailand.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/review-three-way-thai%E2%80%93english-english%E2%80%93thai-talking-dictionary-for-windows-pcs/

I hope this helps!   :Smile:

----------


## hillbilly

Here is an admission. I bought a talking-dic many years ago for B7000.

Many years later, I admit it was a waste of time and money.

----------


## rabinotty

This is i brilliant thing! Model eth900 grand have also a scanningpen that read printed words and translate it both ways. Anyone know where to buy it in LOS?

----------


## Deris

Android Market has a few apps that translate. Free or cheaper than 400USD. Worth a try. I haven't tried yet but will soon.

----------


## forreachingme

bra thet thai ruam lueard nuea chart chueea thai
ben bra cha rat pha-thai khong  thai took suan
yoo dam rong kong wai dai tang muan
duay thai luan mai rok sa mak kee
thai nee rak sa-ngob dtae theung rob mai khlard
aek-ga rart ja mai hai krai khom khee
sa la luead took yard ben chart plee
thai-loeng bra thet chart thai ba-wee mee chai cha-yo  



























Thailand is the unity of thai blood and body.
the whole country belongs to the thai people maitaining thus for the thai;all thai intend to unite together.
Thais love peace but do not fear to fight, they will let anyone threaten there independence.
they will sacrifice every drop of their blood to contribute to the nation, will serve there nation with pride and prestige full of victory.

----------


## Satonic

Courtesy of google translate ^

Vietnamese - detected to English translation

Ruam lueard bra thet thai thai nuea chueea chart
ben-phase rat bra father thai khong thai took Suan
dam yoo dai tang wai kong rong Muan
duay thai luan mai rok sa mak kee
thai nee rak sa-mai ngob dtae theung rob khlard
AEK-ja ga mai rart two bent Khee Krai
sa la ben chart luead yard took plee
loeng bra thet thai-thai chart three wee mee-cha-yo bottle

----------


## BaitongBoy

> they will let anyone threaten there independence.


That bit is a little 'rough'....

 :mid:

----------


## loll

just buy the latest model from Besta
most expensive, but the only one that is worth anything
most of these things suck igtime

----------


## celtic

I bought one a couple of years ago and thought it was practically useless. The most useful I've found is the Paiboon Talking Thai app for my Iphone (hopefully a certain hirsute predator fish is too busy celebrating or getting over the hangover from celebrating yesterday's big news flash to come out of his closet slinging homophobic diatribe at me for owning an Iphone) it cost US$25 but I use it all the time and it's always handy.

----------

